
Palantir uses stock purchase offer to keep former employees on tight leash - russb
https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/palantir-seeks-to-muzzle-former-employees
======
jchonphoenix
Full Disclosure: I'm a former employee of Palantir.

I'm not sure if I'm the only one, but the first story written by Alden had
meat and data to it (although with heavy spin in a certain light). However,
all these follow up pieces are weak and have no substance. Does anyone else
feel he's doing himself a disservice by detracting from the original piece
with these followups?

~~~
dawhizkid
Did you sign?

------
wrong_variable
I have read Palantir's wiki page and browsed their website and am still not
sure what is that they do !

~~~
__derek__
It's a government services contractor.

